# Need help flashing.



## MykalDre (Dec 9, 2012)

I have the mesmerize on stock ei20 and the kernel version says 2.6.35.7. Cwm says voodoo lagfix recovery v2.5.1.x . I need help flashing any ROM (id prefer jb) every time I flash I get status 7 error and something about build.prop.


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

You need to get the fixed for cwm recovery to flash anything other than a gb ROM. The lettering should be blue not red. On that not the first time you try to flash a jb ROM it will give an error/warning just flash it again and it will go through


----------



## MykalDre (Dec 9, 2012)

Well now I'm on cm7 with the blue cwm and I'm getting the same error trying to get to cm9 or cm10.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

There is a sicky at the top of this section that goes through the steps and links files http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10728-guideinstalling-a-romcwm-recoveryrootor-going-back-to-stock/ go to "*Section:4*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]*How to flash any ICS 4.0.x & 4.1.x JellyBean based rom*" and follow the instructions. It has all of the necessary files linked too. The roms/ stock rom odin package will be different due to fascinate vs mezmerize, so just replace those with files for the mezmerize and get the correct gapps.


----------

